# Finding a job once I'm certified



## wells03@twlakes.net (Jun 23, 2017)

I am currently taking the online CPC course.  I'm starting to get really nervous about finding a job once I am certified.  I need to do remote work due to having young kids both with medical problems.  I am going to do the practicode once I pass my CPC exam.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## twizzle (Jun 24, 2017)

wells03@twlakes.net said:


> I am currently taking the online CPC course.  I'm starting to get really nervous about finding a job once I am certified.  I need to do remote work due to having young kids both with medical problems.  I am going to do the practicode once I pass my CPC exam.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Please be realistic with your expectations regarding not just finding work, but finding remote work.

Employers usually require at least three, if not five years of coding experience before hiring remote coders. When you work remotely you are basically on your own; having the CPC does not mean you know everything because most real-world coding is learnt on the job.

As many people on this forum have said before, aim to find a job, any job, in a medical office. That is how many got their foot in the door. Some employers will take on newly-certified coders simply because the coder has not had an opportunity to get into bad habits. That is how I got my first coding job and how I learnt good practices from the experienced coders around me.

So, small steps first I'm afraid. You may get lucky and find an employer who will give you a remote opportunity but I would get coding experience first.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## greatbiller (Jun 24, 2017)

I second everything said above.  There are a lot of remote coding positions out there, but they require experience for a reason.  You need to be comfortable coding your particular specialty and know how to find answers on your own.  Coding seems like a dream job for someone who wants to stay home with their children.  I am not trying to be a negative Nelly, but coding requires 100% of your attention when you are doing it - you cannot code accurately and effectively if you are tending to the needs of others at the same time.  I have a 5 year old, and I do my coding while she is at school.  When she is off during school breaks, I have a babysitter to watch her so I can work uninterrupted. If you can find a job which you can do strictly when your children do not need your attention, terrific.  However, many coding positions, especially entry level, require coding during daytime hours.


----------



## tonienuse (Jul 5, 2017)

*Sound advice, believe me!*



twizzle said:


> Please be realistic with your expectations regarding not just finding work, but finding remote work.
> 
> Employers usually require at least three, if not five years of coding experience before hiring remote coders. When you work remotely you are basically on your own; having the CPC does not mean you know everything because most real-world coding is learnt on the job.
> 
> ...





After doing my internship, I understand your advice and completely agree.  Having said that, where would you recommend starting out; medical records, receptionist, check-in clerk at the front desk of a clinic?  It's a bit overwhelming looking for that first job, especially going into a new career field and not knowing what you don't know.


----------



## Brooke_cale (Jul 11, 2017)

I run a medical billing business and I never hire remote coders. You NEED that onsite experience with others to be able to succeed. I agree with the above, please keep your expectations in check.


----------



## Wiethoff (Jul 13, 2017)

*New to Coding and just got a Job*

I just passed my exam as a certified coder back in April and went through Practicode to get rid of my apprentice status. I finished last month. As many I was trying to get a coding job without any previous experience in a medical facility. So I went to selected offices and asked if they were hiring. You have to go in person, the internet application doesn't get you anywhere.

Sure enough one of the first offices forwarded my resume to their headquarter and within a few days I am hired now as a new coder with no experience. I will not work in a medical office, but for a company that employs the staff of several medical offices and does the coding for them. They even told me that they were thinking to have their coders work from home at some point. This is exactly the experience I was looking for on my road to do this kind of work remotely in a few years from now.

Don't get discouraged, the right job is out there. Just be confident and apply in person.


----------

